# 39 Weeks + and no labour signs?



## tinkalink

So I'm just over 39 weeks pregnant and apart from finally developing some uncomfortable pregnancy symptoms (slight swelling, achy hips etc) I have had no labour signs whatsoever. Anyone else in the same situation?

I had a midwife appointment today and baby is spot on for size and she is now engaged but that's it! I'm kind of hoping she's on time or late as an amazing new birthing centre is opening on my due date! But equally don't want to be induced as I think then I won't be able to use it. :(


----------



## SmileyKez

I'm 39+6 and have no signs either, other than shooting pains down below! :(

Mw attempted a sweep today but my cervix was too closed! :( I too want to use a birthing centre so praying I dont need induced! Hopefully it's gonna happen suddenly and quickly for us!


----------



## Asters

Hiya Tinkalink!! I can't really help as im a few weeks behind you so no syptoms here but just wanted to say hi! :hi:
I hope things get moving soon. how are you feeling? bet you can't wait to meet LO now!! xxxx


----------



## Kitsch

I've got no symptoms either, I've given up hope that our little man is going to come early or anywhere near on time. :(


----------



## New Mrs W

I had none with Frankie until 40+1 when I had stringy, mucousy discharge. The day after I had MW appt (it was a Thursday) and she said she thought nothing would happen until after the weekend as he wasn't even engaged. Got home from that appt and my waters went on the decking!! Went to the loo and my ENTIRE plug was in my knickers!!! Went to hospital to be checked out, he still wasn't engaged and I felt nothing. They reluctantly let me home, didn't really want to as he wasn't engaged but I wasn't far away and promised to keep in touch. Didn't start with any contractions until that night, and he wasn't born until the Saturday afternoon. So I went from nothing at all, to baby being born within two days xx


----------



## SmileyKez

Ooh well that's given me hope! :)


----------



## tinkalink

Hi Asters! I'm feeling good thanks and excited about the new birthing centre at Queens ;
:D just very impatient for her to arrive now or at least know when! Lol how are you? Xxxx


----------



## tinkalink

Good to know Mrs W! I get the feeling it will be sprung on me too due to how well I've been feeling all pregnancy! X


----------



## Redhead84

Well over 40 weeks now and don't feel any signs of labour at all - at my last appointment baby wasn't engaged either so I'm getting quite frustrated and just a little worried now... I hate the idea of being induced but fear that's what's king to have to happen now. 

I've tried everything I can/am willing to to get things going but my body just doesn't seem to want to :(


----------



## mrspeanut

Hi ladies, I'm 39+2 now and really ready to have this baby, unfortunately my baby isn't ready yet! I have a midwife appointment in 2 days and hoping she will at least tell me baby is getting into position. 

I have a 2 year old who has so much energy and doesn't sleep during the day! I've taken him to the children's museum this week and out for a long walk as well as all the usual visiting grandparents and playing. I'm shattered but can't wait to have both my boys here :)


----------



## diggory77

Hi!
I've had no real signs either, just the baby constantly head butting my cervix. Had diarrhoea yesterday and cramp but think it was down to eating loads of fruit! I keep hoping ill wake up to contractions or my water breaking but no such luck. I've tried every induction technique (apart from castor oil) to get things moving too. Baby just isn't ready. Feeling under a lot of pressure as I will have to birth at a different hospital if I go over 42 weeks, and not the lovely MLU where I'd planned. A lot can change in two weeks though!
Baby is 3/5ths palpable and this hasn't changed for 4 weeks. Having a sweep on the 11th but from having a feel when doing perineal massage, I really don't think they'll be able to reach my cervix!
X


----------



## MelM

I had no signs until my contractions started coming five minutes apart and that was after my midwife said it wasn't likely bub would come today 8 hours after first contraction out she popped I was 39 weeks on the dot


----------



## Asters

Hiya Tinkalink.Im really good thanks! on maternity leave now  feeling really well. so what date does the birthing unit open?have you had a look around? I hope your littlun hangs on long enough to make an appearance there! has she stayed in the right position? Xx


----------



## MrsCrad

Hi ladies Im 39+5 and no symptoms here either! 

At my last MW appointment on Tues the baby is engaged so I suppose thats something. My MW has said they wont do anything until after 12days over so Im going to have a long wait if the baby doesnt start doing something soon!

Feel fine though and sleeping well so I cant really moan to much!


----------



## tinkalink

Asters said:


> Hiya Tinkalink.Im really good thanks! on maternity leave now  feeling really well. so what date does the birthing unit open?have you had a look around? I hope your littlun hangs on long enough to make an appearance there! has she stayed in the right position? Xx

It opens on 8th January - my due date! :D It looks lovely in there - like a hotel! All laminate flooring and hidden equipment plus a couple of birthing pools. They're really strict on who uses it though and they only offer gas and air in there.

She's still in the right position thanks and should stay there as she is engaged now! :D xxx


----------



## tinkalink

diggory77 said:


> Hi!
> I've had no real signs either, just the baby constantly head butting my cervix. Had diarrhoea yesterday and cramp but think it was down to eating loads of fruit! I keep hoping ill wake up to contractions or my water breaking but no such luck. I've tried every induction technique (apart from castor oil) to get things moving too. Baby just isn't ready. Feeling under a lot of pressure as I will have to birth at a different hospital if I go over 42 weeks, and not the lovely MLU where I'd planned. A lot can change in two weeks though!
> Baby is 3/5ths palpable and this hasn't changed for 4 weeks. Having a sweep on the 11th but from having a feel when doing perineal massage, I really don't think they'll be able to reach my cervix!
> X

Argh mine is doing the same today too - painful! I'm not going to bother with any self induction techniques as I've yet to find anyone whose had them work! lol I'm not even sure I want a sweep due to only 50% success rate. x


----------



## diggory77

tinkalink said:


> diggory77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi!
> I've had no real signs either, just the baby constantly head butting my cervix. Had diarrhoea yesterday and cramp but think it was down to eating loads of fruit! I keep hoping ill wake up to contractions or my water breaking but no such luck. I've tried every induction technique (apart from castor oil) to get things moving too. Baby just isn't ready. Feeling under a lot of pressure as I will have to birth at a different hospital if I go over 42 weeks, and not the lovely MLU where I'd planned. A lot can change in two weeks though!
> Baby is 3/5ths palpable and this hasn't changed for 4 weeks. Having a sweep on the 11th but from having a feel when doing perineal massage, I really don't think they'll be able to reach my cervix!
> X
> 
> Argh mine is doing the same today too - painful! I'm not going to bother with any self induction techniques as I've yet to find anyone whose had them work! lol I'm not even sure I want a sweep due to only 50% success rate. xClick to expand...

I'm quite happy for the baby to stay in there as long as it wants to, I just don't want pushy staff trying to get me to have an induction, that's the main reason I'm starting to get a bit twitchy about it coming on time. I'll refuse anyway and ask for monitoring as long as the baby is ok, but I just don't know how much fight they'll put up.
X


----------



## Asters

tinkalink said:


> Asters said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Tinkalink.Im really good thanks! on maternity leave now  feeling really well. so what date does the birthing unit open?have you had a look around? I hope your littlun hangs on long enough to make an appearance there! has she stayed in the right position? Xx
> 
> It opens on 8th January - my due date! :D It looks lovely in there - like a hotel! All laminate flooring and hidden equipment plus a couple of birthing pools. They're really strict on who uses it though and they only offer gas and air in there.
> 
> She's still in the right position thanks and should stay there as she is engaged now! :D xxxClick to expand...

It sounds lovely! might try and have a look around! Are you hoping for as natural as possible a delivery? i wonder what happens if half way through you need something other than gas and air? Ideally id like nothing more than that but its reassuring to know tgere is more on offer if needed!lol
Glad shes engaged and its all going well,its so exciting!! Roll on feb10th,i cant wait to meet her!!!xx


----------

